# looking for good aquarium store in victoria



## MPerkins (Aug 25, 2010)

i have moved to victoria from vancouver and am looking for a good aquarium store here. i live in downtown victoria so somewhere close by would be ideal. i used to shop at aquariums west in vancouver, if there is a store like that in victoria i would be very happy.

thanks for your help,
M


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

depends what you're looking for...fresh or salt?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

probably fresh since he posted in the freshwater section.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

I mostly deal with Island Pet Zone in Duncan. There are good salt stores in Victoria, but the quality of stock for fresh isn't all that great.


----------



## MPerkins (Aug 25, 2010)

i am hoping to set up my freshwater tank again now that i have the space in my place in vic. i am looking for a store that has good stock of cichlids and i would also like to buy a canister filter. i don't have a car so getting anywhere outside of vic proper could be challenging but if there is a store worthy of the trip i could get a friend to drive me.

thanks for the help
M


----------



## diavids (May 10, 2010)

hello,

i live in victoria and freshwater choices aren't great, but i do go to Safari pets on cloverdale as well as Creatures on Bay street. What i don't like about Creatures is that their big business is selling dogs which i just don't agree with and they sell some freshwater fish which bascially grow too large and shouldn't be available to the general public. But since i don't have a car i do go there and have picked up some nice fish and their price for equipment seems to be on par with everyone else. Safari is a smaller store and their prices are a bit higher but again i have picked up some nice fish there and they also sell NLS. |Other choices are Pets West in broadmead, but the fish department is not worth going out there for, at hillside mall is specht's but their selection of fish is typical mall, so again nothing too much. You may be better off to do do a day trip to island pet zone, i haven't had a chance to get out their myself but i have heard a lot of good. i would check out the local fish forum and ppls there will know where the best place to get what you are looking for. http://www.viaquaria.com
good luck


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like it might be easier to get either Canadian Aquatics(Charles and mykiss) or April to ship to you?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shipping from the mainland to vic is simple via harbour air. Not expensive either. I also think they pretty much land in the inner harbour area of downtown Victoria.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Right it goes right to the harbor downtown. Half hour flight and big orders I pay shipping or group orders


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

I live close to Duncan so I usually go to Island Pet Zone ... I also get fish from April and mykiss ... pickup in Inner harbour ... great service and fish.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yea for chiclids victoria is crap. all my fish i just bring in else where. i do group orders with spencer jack once and a while and if you see a fish you want ( or have no clue who he is and want some good selection) send me a PM. i do charge a split of shipping, but you get a better price, considering most of the stores get there fish from spencer and charge 240% more.

other options from there are apirl, can. aquatics, and many other stores in Vancouver who ship to victoria.

what kind of cichlids? malawi? victorian? tanganyikan?

welcome to the site


----------

